# Excel / Access: Bestimmte Werte automatisch zusammenfassen



## Dominik Haubrich (21. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage, wo ein wenig Gehirnschmalz und Know-How zu Excel bzw. Access gefragt ist. Ich bin mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt 

Ausgangssituation: eine Excel-Tabelle mit den 2 Spalten "Postleitzahl" und "Artikelbestand", insgesamt 16.000 Datensätze.

Das Problem:  viele Postleitzahlen sind doppelt vorhanden, diese sollen zusammengefasst und die dazugehörigen Artikelbestände automatisch aufaddiert werden.

Beispiel vorher:


```
Postleitzahl    |    Artikelbestand
75239                       400
76137                       500
76137                       200
76138                       250
```

Beispiel nachher:


```
Postleitzahl    |    Artikelbestand
75239                       400
76137                       700
76138                       250
```

Ich denke irgendwie sollte das mit den genannten Programmen zu machen sein, ich weiss nur nicht wie... Danke im Voraus für kreative Lösungsvorschläge! ;-)


----------



## RealPax (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo erst mal,

ich würde für dein Problem Access verwenden.

Die besagte Tabelle in Access importieren, falls noch nicht geschehen.

Nun erstellst du eine neue Abfrage (Auswahlabfrage) in der du deine beiden Spalten per doppelklick nach unten ziehst.

Nun in der Menüleiste unter  Ansicht den Punkt Funktionen aktivieren. In der neu erschienenen Zeile in der Spalte PLZ Gruppieren eintragen, in der Spalte Artikelbestand als Funktion Summe auswählen. 

Anschließend die Abfrage ausführen. Fertig. 

Achte dabei darauf, das die Spalte Artikelbestand ein Zahlfeld ist.

In SQL (Access) sieht das so aus:

SELECT Tabelle1.PLZ, Sum(Tabelle1.Artikelbestand) AS [Summe von Artikelbestand]
FROM Tabelle1
GROUP BY Tabelle1.PLZ;


Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruss

RealPax


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Noch ne ganz einfache Möglichkeit:

Der Teilsummen-Assistent:

In Excel:

Demodaten:


```
Postleitzahl	Artikelbestand
75239	400
76137	500
76137	200
76138	250
```

Extras -> Add-Ins -> Teilsummen Assistent

Den Datenbereich markieren.

Daten -> Teilergebnisse


> Im folgendem Dialog
> Gruppierung nach:
> Postleitzahl
> Unter Verwendung von:
> ...



ergibt:

```
Postleitzahl	Artikelbestand
75239	400
75239 Summe	400
76137	500
76137	200
76137 Summe	700
76138	250
76138 Summe	250
Gesamtergebnis	1350
```

HTH 

Gruß Tom


----------



## webmatz (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Dominik!
Das geht viel einfacher - ohne Access oder Teilsummen.
Dafür gibt's nämlich Pivot-Tabellen:
- in Datentabelle klicken
- Menü "Daten"
- Pivot-Table ...
Versuch es mal damit - sieht schicker aus und ist ganz einfach.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Leola13 (18. Juni 2004)

Hai,

@webmatz : endlich mal einer der mit Pivot arbeitet.  

@Dominik schau evtl. auch mal hier 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## thekorn (18. Juni 2004)

*Daten Konsolidieren!*

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall auch ein Fan von Pivot-Tabellen. Diese haben aber aus meiner Sicht nur dann Sinn, wenn sich die Daten laufend ändern, man also die Ergebnisse Permanent aktualisieren will.
Will man dagegen einmalig eine Datenbank "ausmisten" bietet es sich an die Konsolidierungsfunktion von Excel zu verwenden (Daten -> Konsolidieren).

gruß
thekorn


----------

